# black molly fry?



## scorp (Dec 17, 2008)

i was just wondering if black molly fry will be born black or does it take some time for them to get colour and if so how long roughly would it take?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It takes most fry a little while before they colour in. It's evolutionary - why be bright and attract attention to get eaten when you can barely survive without the extra attention?

No ideas on the time lines as I haven't kept live bearers in a really long time, but probably 3 - 4 weeks before even close to the adult coloration?


----------

